# Lures



## Kim (Aug 5, 2008)

Has anyone tried the Williamson Surface Pro top water plug or the Jackson Pin Tail EZ stick bait? If so how did they cast and did they take YFT?


----------



## lowprofile (Jan 6, 2013)

Haven't used those, but get a hydro popper 120 and give it a shot and some "busted fishing" top waters. They are designed for land based tuna but work on a boat just as well. I just got a new order in today. Smallest are solid 45 grams. The next size is solid 75gram and the largest are hollow 80gram.


----------



## amarcafina (Aug 24, 2008)

yeah they are deadly !!!


----------



## Kim (Aug 5, 2008)

LP those do look like fish killers. I tried to find them doing an online search but for hydro popper 120 it kept going to Yo Zuri and that isn't it. Who is the manufacturer of those deadly darts? I'm thinking they would work just as well inshore as offshore. OK read your post again and i'm looking for Busted Fishing now. Found it!

http://www.bustedfishing.com/busted-lures-info.html

Found where to order the Busted Fishing Poppers, thanks for your post LP, those have hooked the angler in me so I'll order a few to try out and see how they do. I used a lure similar to that way back but it was a skirted lure.

http://www.saltywatertackle.com/

http://jayjigs.com/


----------



## Chris V (Oct 18, 2007)

I LOVE the Surface Pro. Casts a mile, easy to work and comes with the right hooks and hardware for much less than "hyped" baits.


----------



## lowprofile (Jan 6, 2013)

Kim said:


> LP those do look like fish killers. I tried to find them doing an online search but for hydro popper 120 it kept going to Yo Zuri and that isn't it. Who is the manufacturer of those deadly darts? I'm thinking they would work just as well inshore as offshore. OK read your post again and i'm looking for Busted Fishing now. Found it!
> 
> http://www.bustedfishing.com/busted-lures-info.html
> 
> ...


Ahh sorry about that, bad wording. The hydro popper 120 is yozuri and what I was talking about, I was also recommending checking out the busted lures that are pictured.


----------

